
The Hathaway Effect: How Anne Gives Warren Buffet a Rise - randomwalker
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dan-mirvish/the-hathaway-effect-how-a_b_830041.html#
======
icarus_drowning
I will admit to being of the political persuasion that tends to keep me away
from the Huffington Post most of the time, but when did the site become such a
massive clutter of bloated ads, social media widgets, and meaningless
navigation bars? Has it been like this for long? I haven't visited in a _long_
time, but it shocked me how my poor little netbook almost froze under the
strain.

The article, nonetheless, was very amusing (once you actually got to it,
scrolling past tag clouds and crappy social media "tools").

~~~
bpeters
AOL did buy them....

